# JDRF Type 1 Discovery Day, Liverpool 27th April 2013



## Northerner (Feb 22, 2013)

Come along to a Type 1 Discovery Day to find out more about the latest in type 1 diabetes research and meet other families affected by the condition.

Type 1 Discovery Day, Liverpool
 Location:  Liverpool Blue Coat School, Wavertree (L15 9EE)
Date:  Saturday 27 April 2013
Time:  10am-12.30pm

Chat to JDRF staff, meet other families affected by type 1 and listen to great family-friendly speakers while the children will be entertained by Professor Brainstorm and his magical science show! 

Confirmed speakers include:

Dr Martin Rutter - islet transplants
Karen Phelan and Dawn Anderson - research studies at Alder Hey
Toni Bates - over 40 years living with type 1
Chris Normington - JDRF latest research and events in the North

http://www.jdrf.org.uk/research/research-events/type-1-discovery-day-liverpool


----------



## Gelakel (Feb 22, 2013)

That sounds like a fantastic day. Would be great to hear those speakers. Hope it all goes well and hope there's a good turn out.


----------



## HOBIE (Feb 23, 2013)

A Good event !!!


----------

